# Boundary Lake



## davew26 (Aug 13, 2005)

Where is Boundary Lake and does it have good fishing.
I am hearing stories of how great the Boundary Lake
fishing is. Anyone know where it is?

How is the fishing? Any Walleye?

Thanks
Dave


----------

